# Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?



## willi1954 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben uns nun auch ein Holzfass als kleinen Miniteich angeschafft. Sind schon fleissig am säubern/wasser tauschen.
Was mich intressiert, wie sollte man am Besten die Aussenhaut des Fasses behandeln? Lasur, Lack oder ? Das Holz ist aussen schon vorgereinigt. 

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere einen Tip


LG Willi


----------



## Dachfrosch (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*

ich hab meines nicht behandelt, allerdings ist es nicht 100% dicht - zwischen den Dauben sickert doch immer wieder etwas Wasser durch (jetzt nicht so viel, dass es am Wasserstand auffällt, aber es ist immer an einigen Stellen feucht)


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*

Hallo Willi,

eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## sabine42 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*

Hi,

ich habe meines auch nur gereinigt und es hat nach unzähligen Wasserwechseln den Rotwein
ausgeschwemmt und funktioniert nun 

Habe meines seit Sommer 2010.

Gruß SAbine


----------



## Dachfrosch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*

ich hatte letztens einen unfreiwilligen Wasserwechsel: der Schlauch meiner Pumpe hat sich gelöst und fast alles Wasser wurde AUS dem Fass gepumpt!!! shock:shock


----------



## Kimba95 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*

Hallo,
wir wollten uns auch ein Holzfass anschaffen.
Habt ihr denn mal ein paar Fotos und ein paar Tipps zur Bepflanzung. Das Fass wird wohl hauptsächlich im Schatten stehen (ca. 2 Std. Sonne am Tag).
Und was muß man im Winter beachten?


----------



## admh (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*

Hallo,

Fotos habe ich gerade nicht parat. Im Winter würde ich die Pflanzen in jedem Fall frostfrei überwintern. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14392/?q=pflanzen+%FCberwintern/page-3

Fässer und Zinkwannen frieren im Winter durch und sind nur bedingt frostfest.
http://www.eichenfaesser.de/html/wasserfasser_regentonnen_gebra.html

VG

Andreas


----------



## Dachfrosch (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*



Kimba95 schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn mal ein paar Fotos



Hier mal ein paar kunterbunt durdcheinander-Bilder von meinem Fassteich. Das erste Foto zeigt den Zustand vom Winter....


----------



## Kimba95 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*

Hallo Suni,
super tolle Miniteiche. Da könnt man ja richtig neidisch werden. Und die tolle Beleuchtung, sieht wirklich super klasse aus.
Ob es im Winter nicht auch reicht, wenn man das Holzfass von aussen einpackt?


----------



## Sandra1976 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*

Hallo Suni, 
deine Miniteiche sind wirklich super schön. Hast du da einen Filter angeschlossen oder ist das "nur" eine Umwälzpumpe für den kleinen Wasserlauf. Ich wollte mir auch schon für unseren Sitzplatz im Hof einen Miniteich zulegen. Bisher habe ich allerdings über die Fässer nichts gutes gehört. Das man Sie erst wochenlang wässern muss etc. Wie sind deine 
Erfahrungen damit?
Vg Sandra


----------



## Dachfrosch (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*



Kimba95 schrieb:


> Hallo Suni,
> super tolle Miniteiche. Da könnt man ja richtig neidisch werden. Und die tolle Beleuchtung, sieht wirklich super klasse aus.
> Ob es im Winter nicht auch reicht, wenn man das Holzfass von aussen einpackt?



Danke!
Ich pack das Fass nicht ein, ich lasse aber etwas mehr als die Hälfte vom Wasser ab. Den vorigen Winter, der sehr kalt war, hat das Fass damit gut überstanden!


----------



## Dachfrosch (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*



Sandra1976 schrieb:


> Hallo Suni,
> deine Miniteiche sind wirklich super schön. Hast du da einen Filter angeschlossen oder ist das "nur" eine Umwälzpumpe für den kleinen Wasserlauf. Ich wollte mir auch schon für unseren Sitzplatz im Hof einen Miniteich zulegen. Bisher habe ich allerdings über die Fässer nichts gutes gehört. Das man Sie erst wochenlang wässern muss etc. Wie sind deine
> Erfahrungen damit?
> Vg Sandra



Danke!
Die Pumpe ist ein ganz gewöhnliche Fontänenpumpe, ich hab einfach einen Schlauch angesteckt und sie dadurch etwas "zweckentfremdet" 

Das wochenlange Wässern hat mich anfangs auch abgeschreckt, hab es dann auch nicht gemacht  Ich hab das Fass mit Soda ausgeschrubbt, Wasser rein, am nächsten Tag das Wasser wieder raus, wieder mit Soda geschrubbt usw. Das hab ich glaub ich vier oder vielleicht fünf Tage so gemacht und dann hab ich es schon bepflanzt


----------



## burki (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*



admh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fotos habe ich gerade nicht parat. Im Winter würde ich die Pflanzen in jedem Fall frostfrei überwintern.
> 
> ...



hallo

und in dem einen link steht das man so weinfaß im winter leer machen soll.
genau das gegenteil was man hier so liest.

also scheint beides richtig oder falsch zu sein.

ich dachte immer so ein faß darf nicht austrocknen und das kann es im winter ja auch.


----------



## Kimba95 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass im Winter?*

Hallo,
ich bin nun auch etwas verunsichert. Habe auch schon öfter gelesen, dass es mit der Hälfte an Wasser draußen überwintern kann. Eigentlich habe ich keine große Lust jeden Winter das Fass in den Keller zu schleppen.
Vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar andere Fass-Besitzer, deren Fass schon mehrere Winter überstanden haben.


----------



## Flusi (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass (Miniteich) aufarbeiten, wie?*

hallo Anja,
die Frage habe ich mir auch schon oft gestellt; es ist wie sonst auch im richtigen Leben, die einen sagen so - die anderen sagen so
Wir haben es letzten Winter einfach draußen stehen lassen, davon ausgehend, daß sich gefrierendes Wasser den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes sucht.
Die __ Zwergseerose hat im Keller überwintert.
Hat geklappt, alles heil geblieben, trotz Frostperiode (bestimmt 2 Wochen -20 Grad)

Lieben Gruß, Ingrid


----------



## Dachfrosch (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Holzfass im Winter?*



Kimba95 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar andere Fass-Besitzer, deren Fass schon mehrere Winter überstanden haben.



Mit mehrern Wintern kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber einen hat mein Fass auch schon auf dem Buckel. Und natürlich draussen, ich hab gar keinen Platz in der Wohnung!


----------

